# sony - sigmatel - vista sound issue



## seagarsmoker (Apr 1, 2007)

This is my first post and looking forward to reading more great help here!

Here is my sound card problem. 

Have a Sony Vaio FFE770G (2 gb mem, 120 gb hd) which has been a great laptop.

I upgraded to Vista Premium and after resolvong a couple of minor problems, it has been running very well except for one issue - no sound. Sony is no help as they keep saying they will have a patch 'next week' and that has been the same answer since Vista was released. 
Have a sigmatel audio and can't find one driver that will work for my klipsch speakers. 

I'm close to uninstalling Vista and going back to XP as I need the audio. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Try looking for a driver by having it detect your product here:
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select-system.pl?PRODTYPE=24&NAVDISP=pc

Also, if you post an everest report using this thread:http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...ios-articles/117420-everest-home-edition.html I can see if I can find a third party driver for your chipset.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Apr 1, 2007)

SigmaTel® High Definition Audio Device Driver

Device Description
North Bridge: Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM
South Bridge: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M

Field	Value
South Bridge Properties	
South Bridge	Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M
Revision	E2
Package Type	652 Pin mBGA
Package Size	3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage	1.5 V

High Definition Audio	
Audio Controller Type	Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7
Codec Name	SigmaTel STAC9225
Codec ID	83847661h
Codec Revision	00104201h

PCI Express Controller	
PCI-E x1 port #1	In Use @ x1 (Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection [NoDB])
PCI-E x1 port #2	Empty
PCI-E x1 port #3	In Use @ x1 (Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [NoDB])
PCI-E x1 port #4	In Use @ x1 (Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATARaid Controller)

Chipset Manufacturer	
Company Name	Intel Corporation
Product Information	http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download	http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

I hope this is what you wanted. Let me know if I missed something.
Thanks for your help!
JB


----------



## seagarsmoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Update, a friend of mine helped me get a new MS driver (high definition audio device) that is a half way fix. I get sound from the pc speakers, however no sound from my speakers or the headphone jack. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Update, that driver doesn't work for CD's or DVD's. So I am back to square one. Is it possible my IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers are causing a conflict and need to be updated? The reason I ask is I remember reading somewhere these have some sort of rights over audio. Anyway, just grabbing at straws now as I am getting no where.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you have it detect your laptop from the link I provided, does it have a chipset driver? If so, download and install that.

You can also try this driver:
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...Windows+Vista*&lang=eng&strOSs=163&submit=Go!

Run the INF Update Utility (.exe) file.


----------

